# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  حكم تشغيل القران في اماكن العمل

## علي الزيود

ما حكم تشغيل القران في اماكن العمل او في المنزل مع الانشغال عنه بأمور اخرى ؟ للبحث 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## التقرتي

قال تعالى : { وإذا قرئ القرآن فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا لعلكم ترحمون } 
اذا شغلت القرآن فقد الزمت نفسك و من معك بالإستماع له ، فلا يصح ان تنشغل عنه بإمور اخرى 
قال د.خالد المصلح :
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، أما بعد ..
فإجابة عن سؤالك نقول:
تلاوة القرآن سواء أكانت مباشرة أم عن طريق التسجيل في الأماكن التي يكثر فيها اللغط، ولا يستمع فيها للتلاوة، عَدَّّهُ جماعة من أهل العلم من امتهان القرآن، قال حنبل ـ وهو من تلاميذ الإمام أحمد ـ : ( كثير من أقوال وأفعال يخرج مخرج الطاعات عند العامة، وهي مآثم عند العلماء، مثل القراءة في الأسواق، يصيح فيها أهل الأسواق بالنداء والبيع، ولا أهل الأسواق لا يمكنهم الاستماع، وذلك امتهان ) ولذلك ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أن ذلك مكروه. فالذي ينبغي ترك مثل هذا؛ لما يترتب عليه من امتهان للقرآن، وإلحاق الحرج بالناس، حيث لا يمكنهم الاستماع في مثل هذه الحال، وإن استمعوا انقطعوا عن عملهم، والله أعلم.

أخوكم/ د.خالد المصلح
28/1/1429هـ

----------


## علي الزيود

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


سئل الشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله : أقضي بعض الأوقات الساعات الطوال في المطبخ ، وذلك لإعداد الطعام لزوجي ، وحرصًا مني على الاستفادة من وقتي ؛ فإنني أستمع إلى القرآن الكريم ، سواء كان من الإذاعة ، أو من المسجل ؛ فهل عملي هذا صحيح أم أنه لا ينبغي لي فعل ذلك ؛ لأن الله تعالى يقول : ( وَإِذَا قُرِىءَ الْقُرْآنُ فَاسْتَمِعُواْ لَهُ وَأَنصِتُواْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ ) ؟

فأجاب : "لا بأس باستماع القرآن الكريم من المذياع أو من المسجل والإنسان يشتغل ، ولا يتعارض هذا مع قوله : ( فَاسْتَمِعُواْ لَهُ وَأَنصِتُواْ ) ؛ لأن الإنصات مطلوب حسب الإمكان ، والذي يشتغل ينصت للقرآن حسب استطاعته " انتهى من "المنتقى من فتاوى الفوزان" (ج3 سؤال رقم 437) .

وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : بعض الناس يسمع القرآن قبل النوم، أو مثلاً وقت مذاكرة أو انشغال بالأشغال فهل هذا من الآداب وما حكمه؟

فأجاب : "هذا ليس من الآداب ، ليس من الآداب أن يتلى كتاب الله ولو بواسطة الشريط وأنت متغافل عنه ، لقول الله تبارك وتعالى: ( وَإِذَا قُرِئَ الْقُرْآنُ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ وَأَنْصِتُوا ) الأعراف/20 ، فلذلك نقول : إن كنت متفرغاً لاستماعه فاستمع ، وإن كنت مشغولاً فلا تفتحه ... بعض الناس يقول لي: لا ينام إلا على سماع القرآن، إذا كان كذلك فلا بأس ، إذا كان مضطجعاً ينتظر النوم ما عنده شغل ، فيستمع هذا لا بأس به ، ومن استعان بسماع كلام الله، على ما يريد من الأمور المباحة ، لا بأس ليس هناك مانع " انتهى من "لقاء الباب المفتوح" (146/14).

----------


## التقرتي

الحذر فقط في اماكن العمل و الأماكن التي فيها غيرك فلا تلزم الناس بالقرآن , ربما هم منشغلون عنه فتوقعهم في الإثم و الله اعلم

----------


## علي الزيود

هل هذا يعني اني لو كنت وحدي وليس عندي احد, يجوز لي تشغيل التسجيل ولو شغلت عنه ؟

----------


## عاصم طلال

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## المغربي أبو عمر

الاخ علي نعم

----------


## ابو عبد الحق المصرى السلف

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
وبعد
سمعت من الشيخ عطية صقر الشيخ الازهري المعروف رحمه الله ان سماع القران الواجب هو فى الصلاة فقط وان غيره مستحب وكان ذلك اجابة لمثل هذا السؤال عن امراة تشغل المذياع فى المطبخ فالله اعلم 
والسؤال الذي يلح على الان هو هل يجوز تشغيل المذياع او المسجل بالقران طوال الليل بجوار النائم بدون سماع منه؟

----------


## أبوندى شاذلى محمد الصعيدى

والسؤال الذي يلح على الان هو هل يجوز تشغيل المذياع او المسجل بالقران طوال الليل بجوار النائم بدون سماع منه؟
للرفع

----------


## فتاة التوحيد و السنة

فما بالكم بما يحدث في الاسواق اليوم بائع اشرطة و اقراص  القران بجانب بائع اقراص الغناء والمجون و كلاهما  يشغل منتوجه لتسويقه و كلما رفع احدهما صوت الشريط بادر الثاني  برفع الصوت هو الاخر فاختلط كلام الله بكلام الفساق و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله .

----------


## ابو عبد الحق المصرى السلف

الاخوة الاعزاء بارك الله فيكم من كان عنده كلام للسادة العلماء فى مسألة تشغيل القرآن والانسان نائم فاليخبرنا به بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبد الرحمن العوض

فائدة إثراء للموضوع:
قال ابن عقيل في الفنون: قال حنبلي: كم من أقوال وأفعال تخرج مخرج الطاعات عند العامة وهي مأثم وبعد من الله سبحانه عند العلماء مثل القراءة في أسواق يصيح فيها أهل المعاش بالنداء والبيع ولا أهل السوق يمكنهم السماع، ذلك امتهان. قال حنبلي: أعرف هو ولعل أهل السوق يسمعون النهي عن مراءات أو معصية فيتركونها انتهى كلامه.
 (من الآداب الشرعية لابن مفلح)
قلت: وهذا فيه تصحيح لوهم تقدم في مشاركة سابقة.
ولا زالت هذه المسألة غير محررة عندي, وسمعت فيها فتوى صوتية حسنة لمحمد المختار الشنقيطي, ومن عنده زيادة علم فليفدنا مشكورا مأجورا.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> والسؤال الذي يلح على الان هو هل يجوز تشغيل المذياع او المسجل بالقران طوال الليل بجوار النائم بدون سماع منه؟
> للرفع


الذي يظهر لي أن هذا مما لا بأس به ، فإنه أراد أن يستأنس بكلام الله حتى يحفظه الله تعالى ، ولا دليل على المنع ، والله اعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ثم وجدت هذا بعد أن أجبتك .
*ما حكم ترك المذياع على القرآن الكريم و الإنسان نائم ؟*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> فما بالكم بما يحدث في الاسواق اليوم بائع اشرطة واقراص  القران بجانب بائع اقراص الغناء والمجون وكلاهما  يشغل منتوجه لتسويقه و كلما رفع احدهما صوت الشريط بادر الثاني  برفع الصوت هو الاخر فاختلط كلام الله بكلام الفساق ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .


الأصل أن يكون صوت القرآن وحده ، وأما الأغاني فصاحب أشرطتها آثم لابد من مناصحته ، ولكن لا يترك صاحب أشرطة القرآن المجال مفتوحا لصاحب أشرطة الأغاني إن كان متحتما عليه أن يبقى في نفس المكان ، وإلا ترك المكان لمكان آخر أفضل منه.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*حكم تشغيل القرآن في الأسواق ...*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه*
*أما بعد :*
 
فمن العادات الدارجة في هذا العصر تشغيل القرآن في الأسواق بحيث يسمع كل من في السوق إما بتشغيل شريط قرآن أو تشغيل إذاعة القرآن الكريم


والناس لا يكاد يوجد فيهم منصت بل كل سائر في لغطه بل ربما تلفظ ببعضهم بألفاظ سيئة والقرآن يطرق مسامعه


وقد وجدت كلاماً جيداً للإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في هذه المسألة


قال الشيخ كما جامع المسائل المجموعة الثالثة ص 137 :" وأما قراءة القرآن في الأسواق والجِبايةُ على ذلك فهذا منهيّ عنه من وجهين:
أحدهما: من جهة قراءته لمسألةِ الناسِ، ففي الحديث: "اقرأوا القرآن واسألوا به اللهَ قبل أن يجيء أقوامٌ يقرأونه يسألون به الناسَ"
والثاني: من جهة ما في ذلك من ابتذال القرآن بقراءته لمن لا يستمع إليه ولا يُصغِي إليه"


الوجه الثاني ظاهر جداً في عصرنا والله المستعان ( تنبيه النقل نبهني عليه الأخ عبد الله التميمي )
هذا وصل اللهم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

عبدالله الخليفي

----------

